# Swift Annual Habitation Check is it worth it?



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi re. My Swift Sundance/ Marquise Lifestyle 530LP
My new Swift is now 11 month old and Iv just received a unsigned letter from Marquise to the effect that unless I have them do a habitation check within the next 30 days my warranty will be invalid. Not custumer Friendly words
They quoted £176.25. It seems a lot and Iv ask whats involved.
Awaiting reply.
The Motorhome appears fine, dry and everything works ok. and I happy with it.
Is this another case of easy dealer money? and £500+ over the three years is what they dont say much about before you buy.
What alternative are there to doing nothing? Is it a big risk?Is there a cheaper option? Indevidule items like cooker hob. fridge. etc seem to have their own warranty. The main worry could be damp ,roof and wall failure of which there are no signs yet. and that seems sujective to some exclusion after the first year.
I think if I were buying now with this info Id be looking for a deal to include at least the first annual inpection cost in the purchase price.
Do I Dont I spend the money???
Harry


----------



## 112071 (May 10, 2008)

*Annual habitation check*

I have certainly seen more expensive quotes. I am also sure if you checked out the documents that should have been presented to you at the time of purchase, they would have mentioned the requirement of an annual warranty service. My own paperwork Terms, clearly state that only an authorised dealership can deal with the habitation and vehicle servicing.

In my own case through the changes at Brownhills, my dealers, I had also to meet the cost of a 480 mile journey north, as well as an overnight in nearby hotel. Whilst the German Aftersales department gave me a listing of remaining TEC approved dealers, when I phoned the companies there was a great deal of confusion and reluctance to do the service. I was then phoned by the importers TechLeisure who advised me about the Geist network, also under the TEC/Hymer manufacturer.

If I keep the vehicle (if, being the emotive word!) I for one will have to consider going to Europe to find my nearest authorised workshops.

What crazy times we live in!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

It is in your interests to keep the habitation warranty valid and of course the chassis/cab as well.

REgards

Peter


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Marquis quoted me gbp 150 plus VAT for the hab check as well - it seems to be their standard charge. A bit pricey for what they actually did, I thought, but cheaper than some


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Marquis in Poole currently have a banner outside "Habitation check £99 inc VAT".

Perhaps this does not apply to vehicles still under warranty where 'additional' checks may be stipulated.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Does a habitation service cover the servicing of Fridge, Cooker, Gas Heaters, or are these serviced separately from the Habitation check?

I thought I read somewhere that cleaning the dust from gas jets etc are not always covered by Habitaion check/Service.


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*Habitation check*

Thanks for your comments
Swift have given me an answer. 
It is acceptable by them for me to use any NCC Approved firm to carry out the checks and maintain validation.
A quick ring round the yellow pages got quotes at half the dealership price and much more convenient.
This makes me feel a bit less ripped off, but I still think warranties should include a least one after sales check free. "so haggle at purchase;;;"
I have to get it done for pease of mind and maybe that gas/flue safety tests.
Harry


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Does a habitation service cover the servicing of Fridge, Cooker, Gas Heaters, or are these serviced separately from the Habitation check?
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that cleaning the dust from gas jets etc are not always covered by Habitaion check/Service.


Habitation checks do NOT include servicing of any of these components. All they do is a safety and operation check. Any additional servicing is chargeable.....


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*habitation check postcript*

Got the habitation check done at Local CCN garage for £100 where they picked up Damp/ raining in, and control panel fault,
On Swifts instructions I then had to take it to Marquis Preston for the Warrantee work. That proved to be one big hassel with the van off the road for several weeks lack of information, mis-matched wall repair, lack of tecnical expertees and up to now still incomplete warranrtee work. 
Swift did thier best but I think Marquis would cock up even a shower mat change.
Looking at the second year warrantee omisions It seem I will buy a moisure meter and if all checks out dry, the habitation check is hardly worth the hassel.
I think they (Marquis) wore me down in to just being glad to get my van back in use, however crap the sevice/repairs.
The one consulation is that I had no bill to pay and where Swift were involed they seemed try their best, but dealers are a bigger custumer to Swift than I can ever be.
Harry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Harry...PM on way with list of things that should be done at hab check.

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Habitation check*



HARRYH said:


> Thanks for your comments
> This makes me feel a bit less ripped off, but I still think warranties should include a least one after sales check free. "so haggle at purchase;;;"
> Harry


Hi Harry, strange that you should mention that, on every Motorhome we now supply, new or pre-owned, in the package we give a voucher for for *FIVE* free annual Johns Cross habitation services.

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Habitation check*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi Harry, strange that you should mention that, on every Motorhome we now supply, new or pre-owned, in the package we give a voucher for for *FIVE* free annual Johns Cross habitation services.
> Peter


Cor ! That is a powerful incentive to buy from you Peter ! Whoever thought that one up should have a bonus.

Do you also do discounts on the sale and odd goodies like bike racks and awnings - ?

G :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Habitation check*



Grizzly said:


> Cor ! That is a powerful incentive to buy from you Peter ! Whoever thought that one up should have a bonus.
> Do you also do discounts on the sale and odd goodies like bike racks and awnings - ?
> G :wink:


Hi G,

My idea , so no bonus for me, all part of the Johns Cross package.

If you want extras like racks and awnings we can accomodate subject to negotiation

Peter


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

I,m so glad we live in east sussex with such a helpful dealer not to far away.  

pete & lorraine


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Harry...PM on way with list of things that should be done at hab check.
> 
> G


Hi Grizzly dont suppos you could send the list to me as well as I have discovered that my Hymer has never had one of these checks since new (2005)_  :roll:

many thanks

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PM on way Paul

G


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi
Pity there are no dealers in the North West following the example of John Cross and including free habitation checks in purchase price.
Also good that they are one maker loyal when it comes to new sales. 
Looks like I should have done more research prior to my purchase last year and getting stuck with a crap firm Like Marquis Preston.
Harry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HARRYH said:


> Hi
> including free habitation checks in purchase price.


Provision of a free habitation check could be a useful exercise for a motorhome manufacturer as well as a good selling point. It would give them, via the dealer who does the check, useful feedback on how the parts of the van wear. This information could be used for developmental purposes.

They could also have a good nose round to see what mods have been done and what ideas they might like to pinch for future models.

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Peter

You should have the "free 5 hab services with every van" banner on your website.

I think even without your very good back up this is a very, very big incentive to buy from you.

A well known dealer is charging £250 for a hab service so customers of yours are making savings of between £500 and £1250.

Of course you hope that by the time they have had the van back a few times they fall in love with another one you have for sale    I like your style


Richard...


----------

